# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Rest In Peace, Jax

## Craiga 01453

Today, with a heavy heart, my girlfriend and I are saying goodbye to Jax, our beloved albino oscar. He was a great little fish, and the first pet I got in my new life of sobriety. He was also Katie's first fish. She had no idea fish could actually have personalities but I promised her "wait til these oscars prove you wrong" and she quickly understood and fell in love. He seemed to struggle a bit his entire life, never ate much, stayed little (for an oscar) and was frequently sick and needing to be medicated. But he was almost always the first to the front of the tank whenever we approached. He was loved and will be missed greatly. 

Thank you for some good years little buddy, rest easy.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (08-24-2018),bellad0nna87 (08-26-2018),C.Marie (08-26-2018),_dakski_ (08-24-2018),Gio (09-05-2018),_hilabeans_ (08-24-2018),_Jus1More_ (08-24-2018),_MD_Pythons_ (08-25-2018),_MissterDog_ (08-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-24-2018),_Sonny1318_ (08-24-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-24-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Sorry craig! And I agree.....they do have personalities.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Sorry for your loss Craig...I've never kept fish but I have NO doubt that they too have personalities.  Animals of all kinds are under-estimated.  
Rest in peace, Jax.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

I grew up with oscars, they are like a puppy with fins and are pretty intelligent, so I understand what you mean and am sorry for your loss.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

sending positive vibes. the loss of a pet is never easy.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2018)

----------


## dakski

So sorry man. 

Oscars have great personality. They are wonderful fish. 

My thoughts are with you.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2018)

----------


## Knowell

Sorry to hear about your loss craig! What size tank do that need as adults? A 55?

edit: spelling

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry for your loss brother Craig. RIP Jax. May you come back in your next lifetime as a shark or a snake!

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

My condolences...

I too am a big fan of Oscars and a former owner 

great fish. Im sure you guys Gave him the best life you could !

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2018)

----------


## rlditmars

Sorry for your loss friend.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Hugs Craig.  Very sorry for the loss of your sweet friend.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Thanks all.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-25-2018)

----------


## BR8080

Sorry to hear - the loss of a pet is tough.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-25-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Sorry to hear about your loss craig! What size tank do that need as adults? A 55?
> 
> edit: spelling


I recommend at least a 75 gallon. The width and height of a 55 is fine, but the 12" depth really is too narrow. 
My two others are adults in a 75 and doing well.

----------


## MissterDog

I'm so sorry Craig! Jax seemed like he was such a personable little guy! Rest in peace sweet Jax

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-25-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

My heart breaks for you and your girlfriend it's the worse part of pets is the hole in your heart when they leave, I know you did everything you could to take care of your precious friend . Just keep swimming sweet little Jax in that big fish bowl in the sky. ~healing hugs from across the miles ~

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-26-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Really sorry for your loss. Whenever someone or something passes, I always wonder why we inflict this pain upon ourselves. But it's because the many years of love and excitement are what get us through the tougher times.

I'm not sure if it's insensitive to ask to see a picture of him, if you have one, but photos help make the experience a little more real for us, too.

Keep your head up. Rest In Peace Jax

----------

C.Marie (08-26-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-26-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Thanks all. It was a busy past few days with work and a wedding, but today we are burying Jax and saying a few words. I'm sitting here typing and getting teary eyed (perfect timing after replying to @redshepherd thread about men and machismo, hahaha).

Yes, losing our animals hurts. It sucks, quite frankly. But it's important to remember the moments of joy they bring to our lives on a daily basis. And to remember that we gave them good lives. I will miss Jax always, but I know he's in fishy heaven and I gave him a good life while he was here.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-26-2018),C.Marie (08-26-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-26-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Really sorry for your loss. Whenever someone or something passes, I always wonder why we inflict this pain upon ourselves. But it's because the many years of love and excitement are what get us through the tougher times.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's insensitive to ask to see a picture of him, if you have one, but photos help make the experience a little more real for us, too.
> 
> Keep your head up. Rest In Peace Jax


Thank you. Unfortunately, I really don't have many pictures of Jax. The few I do have are from his first few months with me when he was tiny. And those (along with tons of snake pics and pics of my niece) are stuck in a flash drive that I can't get to work. My laptop crapped the bed a while ago, so I haven't tried in a while either.

----------


## Ax01

RIP Jax and long live sobriety to u Craig. he sounded like a tough lil guy - survived his illnesses, that power outage but his time eventually came. glad he brought joy to your home and taught others about fish.

 :Hug:

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-05-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

So sorry for your lost Craig! :Sad:

----------


## Craiga 01453

> RIP Jax and long live sobriety to u Craig. he sounded like a tough lil guy - survived his illnesses, that power outage but his time eventually came. glad he brought joy to your home and taught others about fish.


Thanks, my man. 




> So sorry for your lost Craig!


Thank you.

----------

